# Vorbereitungslehrgang Ba-Wü



## Micha383 (13. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag Petrijünger

Kann es sein das die bekanntgabe der Termine immer weiter in die ferne geschoben werden?

Ich bin der Meinung das ich vor ner weile auf der Website des lfvbw gelesen zu haben das die Termine ende April anfang Mai bekannt gegeben werden und sehe ich folgendes auf deren seite.

Vorbereitungslehrgänge 2010 
 Ab Ende _Mai/Anfang Juni_ finden Sie an dieser Stelle  die Vorbereitungslehrgänge zur Fischerprüfung. 



Kann das wer bestätigen?
Und falls dies zutrifft, woran kann das denn liegen?

Grüße Micha


----------



## H-P.Waller (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Ba-Wü*

Hallo Micha!

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle bei den Angelvereinen in Deiner Umgebung nachfragen.
Evtl. in der Homepage nachschauen.

Da die Vorbereitungslehrgänge terminlich unterschiedlich gestaltet sind,
ergeben sich auch ganz unterschiedliche Terminpläne.
Ich bin selbst in zwei Vereinen als Ausbilder tätig und habe als Termin 
für den Lehrgangsbeginn den 22.9. bzw. 1.10.
Prüfung ist in BW definitiv am 19.11.2010.
Nachprüfung am 19.02.2011.

MfG  H-P.Waller


----------



## Patrick_87 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Ba-Wü*

ich mein als ich meinen gemacht habe standen die termine auch erst im juni auf der seite. reicht ja eigtl. auch noch 

es gibt jetzt ne nachprüfung?


----------



## H-P.Waller (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Ba-Wü*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> ich mein als ich meinen gemacht habe standen die termine auch erst im juni auf der seite. reicht ja eigtl. auch noch
> 
> es gibt jetzt ne nachprüfung?




Hallo Patrick !

Seitdem die Prüfung vom Landesfischereiverband durchgeführt
wird, gibt es für diejenigen,die beim ersten mal die Prüfung
nicht bestanden haben einen zweiten Termin zur Nachprüfung.

MfG  H-P.Waller


----------



## Micha383 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Ba-Wü*

i know. 
melde mich erst recht spät aber besser spät als nie.

Das mit den Angelvereinen in meinem Ort ist net so das ideale.
Im Ort gibts zwar einen aber ich hab weder Website noch Tel.Nr. gefunden...


----------

